# [SOLVED] Dvorak UK layout



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

Good Day all,

I am trying to find a way to install Dvorak UK settings for my keyboard in win 8.1. It is easy to install a Dvorak US keyboard, but I cannot find a Dvorak UK setting. So my question is, am I missing something obvious within a win 8.1 pro 64 OS or it does not exist. If it does not exist within the os, is there a downloadable file? I have searched Google with no joy, so far.

regards

Dylan


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Dvorak UK layout*

I don't see a UK DVORAK keyboard, even under the UK English language pack. However, you may be able to create one using the Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator (use the US DVORAK keyboard layout as a starting point).

The Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Dvorak UK layout*

Hi MPR,

Thanks for getting back to me, I tried utilising the Creator utilising this link Dvorak keyboard layout with UK punctuation

Unfortunately the file will not be accepted by Windows and just shows Unavailable input method.

I was hoping that there would be a MS official file.

Thanks again

Dylan


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Dvorak UK layout*

I can't say this is going to work but this site purports to have a UK Dvorak keyboard for download:

UK Dvorak Keyboard Layout - thespicers.net


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Dvorak UK layout*

Thanks,

I will give it a go...a bit later, I have so much dev work that is behind schedule...I got diverted to keyboard geekdom on route to just trying to speed up my typing see TypeMatrix - The Keyboard is the Key and even more bizarre geekhack - Index plus some really creative personalised keyboard stuff on reddit...I need more discipline in my life...I am hopeless


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Dvorak UK layout*

hi MPR

Typing this on my UK Dvorak kbd!!

I had tried that link previously (and forgotten)..it had not worked, however when I ran it now, it offered to repair my previous installation and then fixed it.

Many thanks for your input on this

regards

Dylan

This one also works after a reboot Dvorak keyboard layout with UK punctuation


----------

